# Runny Eyes From chicken



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Did the Vet seem to think food also? I would think the eyes would calm down pretty quickly if it truly was the food and you did a change to lamb. My other thought would be if you're having forced blooming in your area, it could be pollen related. I know alot of people in my area are going crazy with watery itchy eyes. Maybe your Vet has some ideas to try before you go the food route?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Have the tear ducts on the nose been checked out as clear?

Is there any chance of a distichia (a tiny eyelash in the wrong place that irritates the eye)?


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

Runny eyes here were dx as Oak pollen irritation.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

My Rookie gets runny eyes in the spring because of seasonal allergies.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady gets runny eyes this time of year also from things starting to bloom. Tippy's idea of having the ducts and eyelashes checked is excellent.


----------



## New England Golden (Mar 26, 2010)

She appears to have had the runny eyes since we picked her up from breeder. The Vet did not make a big deal about them and did not offer any reasons.

What about the chicken aspect?


----------



## New England Golden (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe I am wording it wrong. She is developing those brown stains in the corners of her eyes. None of her litter mates have it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If she's had it all along, I would more likely to suspect distichia-sometimes the extra lash(es) are so small and fine, it is difficult to see them.

Runny eyes too me would seem to indicate more of an environmental allergy than a food allergy, although I still think distichia is a possible option.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> If she's had it all along, I would more likely to suspect distichia-sometimes the extra lash(es) are so small and fine, it is difficult to see them.
> 
> Runny eyes too me would seem to indicate more of an environmental allergy than a food allergy, although I still think distichia is a possible option.


Boom.

If it's been a problem the dog's whole life, a malformation in the ducts or distichias you can't see are far more likely than anything else.

The duct test is really easy. They put fluorescent dye in the eye, and a couple of minutes later, they turn on a blacklight and look at the nose. They dye should make its way down the duct and show up at the end of the nose. If it doesn't the eye isn't flushing properly, the dye will stay in the eye and drip out the corner.

Distichias, if they aren't large lashes, can be very, very hard to see with the naked eye, and you may need a consult with an opthamologist to confirm them. They grow inside the eyelid where you may or may not be able to see them, and they can be very fine hairs. Apparently the treatment is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh yes-tear duct problem too, if it has been a constant issue with her. I agree completely with Tippykayak.


----------



## New England Golden (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it common to have distichias in both eyes at same time?


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am feeding my puppy Innova and my Maggie is doing fine. It was a much needed upgrade from Blue Seal. Maggie does not have runny eye's, nor was there any changes noted from changing her food, except her stools are much nicer and firm like a tootsie roll, making it easier for clean up. I don't know where you got your pup from or where you live, but maybe a canine eye specialist is in order?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

New England Golden said:


> Is it common to have distichias in both eyes at same time?


Yes, it is. It can be in one or both eyes.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yes, it is. It can be in one or both eyes.


Yup, and they can be in different places along the eyelid. If you're seeing constant tearing, a visit to the opthamologist is the logical step. The idea that it's related to chicken is far less likely than other things, if it's even possible.


----------



## New England Golden (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Good thing we have pet insurance.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike has food allergies, though his manifested in itching and ear infections. He too was showing signs of being bothered by something from the time I brought him home from the breeder. I keep taking him back to the Vet to have his ears checked because he kept shaking his head, but the ears were clear. He did finally develop chronic ear infections from the scratching and head shaking. When I switched him to a kibble free of the typical kibble ingredients; corn, chicken, soy, wheat, white rice, the itching stopped and the ears cleared and stayed clear. I've since narrowed down the problem ingredients to corn, chicken, and soy. Also, Ike does have seasonal allergies. When they flare up, benadryl works wonders. Have you tried giving benadryl? Right now tree pollen is very heavy.

Hope you find the cause of your baby's problem.


----------

